# Qatar Airways Grade 7 Finance Position



## kikar123 (Sep 15, 2014)

I was offered a role at QR today. I am born and raised in Canada, studied here all through my life. Married with a 5 month old

They asked me what I make currently in Canada and I told them. They low balled me at 13,500 QAR basic which is $4000 CAD. I was expecting at least $6000 as that is what I told them during the interview.
Housing is 6k, are a 1/2 br furnished flat
trans is 1k 
utilities is 300 QAR (too little?)....

I do not even think I should bother countering should I? Is this a normal practice qith QR where they low ball? 

How high do you think they will go? Do you think I can get a villa in a compound? Also, how is the GOVT health care(my wife and daughter won't be on pvt health care--- again is that something negotiable?)

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Victor92 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello kikar123,

I assume you have accepted the role at Qatar Airways. Could you tell a little be more about life in Doha and working at QR's headquarters? Do you get to choose the location of your accommodation and are you happy with what they offered you?

Following a phone interview, I have been invited for a personal interview in Doha. I would like to have a rough idea of what to expect. It is for an analyst job, I'm single and in my twenties.

Thanks in advance.

Victor


----------



## ilieslarbi (Nov 12, 2016)

HI,

Iam willing to have an interview in Doha, next week with Qatar Airwys Catering. Iam Canadian with wife and 3chlidren under 4 old.
I need advice on salary and accomodation to ask for. I dont have any idean and i did not get any offer yet.

tks


----------



## ilieslarbi (Nov 12, 2016)

HI,

Iam willing to have an interview in Doha, next week with Qatar Airwys Catering. Iam Canadian with wife and 3chlidren under 4 old.
I need advice on salary and accomodation to ask for. I dont have any idean and i did not get any offer yet.


----------

